

Rososo: ultrasimple RSS - unalone
http://rososo.com

======
dmv
I like the simple but dramatic screenshot

------
markbao
Wow, this is brilliant. Very useful for me who always checks blogs over and
over for new content.

~~~
unalone
Yeah. If you haven't seen it, the guy who made this also made NowDoThis(.com).
It's the sort of stuff I call "zenware": stuff so simple you can't tinker with
it. It's great.

~~~
markbao
Really? Wow, I respect this guy.

~~~
unalone
He's a bit controversial - Gawker loathes him - but for me, all that matters
is that he makes good apps. He's had his hand in some other big things, too:
www.jakoblodwick.com has a partial list, and he was one of the CollegeHumor
founders. (Talk about an increase in taste.)

------
trevorturk
Nice simple idea, but I won't be using it because it won't be as efficient as
browsing headlines/summaries from many sites as once. Still, this could find a
decent little niche.

------
maxklein
What? I added a blog and I did not see any feeds. It just gave me a link to
the blog, I clicked through, came back and the link was gone.

~~~
unalone
Yeah. That's how it works. The link appears when there's been an update. Until
then it's listed as a "stale bookmark."

------
rw
Does this require cookies? I enabled Javascript and it still doesn't (seem to)
work.

~~~
unalone
It might. I'm not certain.

------
nazgulnarsil
RSS readers never work with certain blogs i read for some reason.

~~~
unalone
What do you mean, "never work?"

~~~
nazgulnarsil
they don't update correctly from certain blogspot blogs. maybe it's something
on my end.

------
th0ma5
i don't get it... a concept?

~~~
unalone
I've been using it as my main newsreader for a few days. It's done pretty well
so far.

~~~
th0ma5
ah! i loaded it in linux last night, and the css or something isn't right and
could only see the screenshot. then, now in xp, it says
<http://news.ycombinator.com/rss> is a bad feed, which is ironic. they wrote
their own rss logic or something? i thought others were worrying about such
things now

~~~
unalone
Knowing the creator, I'd guess that they made it from scratch.

